# 

## Shadow543

(  -  travel),            ,       ...      )))  -     ?

----------

?

----------


## Shadow543

> ?

  ,        ,  - )))       -  ?   ,   , -  )))      , , -))   .        ,     )))))

----------


## Victorious

Dear *Shadow543*,    .     ,    ,         .  ,      ,       . !

----------

-

----------

> ... ,   . 
>  , , , , ..   .

  *Shadow543*  ,       - ,  ,       .       ,   .          .    ,           !!!

----------


## Shadow543

))))   )

----------

*Shadow543*,   . 
,     ,   ,    ,    ))  
  .
  :
1) ""      (     ),
2)    .  (  ),
3)  ,     ,        (      ,     -     ),
4)     -   .    - )) (-  ),
5)  .) 
   ,  ? :)

----------

,          -     .     - , ,    .

----------


## AnnaVel

.

----------

, 
      .         - " " .       .   ,     , 1 ,        . 
 ,      ,   ,    .
.       ,   (    ).

----------

,   ,    .

----------


## aneisha

> - " " .

  ,   ))))     ...

----------


## Shadow543

> *Shadow543*,   . 
> ,     ,   ,    ,    ))  
>   .
>   :
> 1) ""      (     ),
> 2)    .  (  ),
> 3)  ,     ,        (      ,     -     ),
> 4)     -   .    - )) (-  ),
> 5)  .) 
>    ,  ? :)

  !!!!     !!!!!!   !!     ,     )    

> , 
>       .         - " " .       .   ,     , 1 ,        . 
>  ,      ,   ,    .
> .       ,   (    ).

   !!!     !     ?   

> .

  , ! !

----------


## RAMM

> [B]...
> 2)    .  (  ),
> ...

   , ,  ,   ,    ?

----------


## Romero

, ,,,,,,,,,       ........
latypov_roman@mail.ru

----------

